# Consent in Gaming is closed?



## Nagol (Sep 18, 2019)

G'day Folks, 

I understand if it was intentional, but I just thought I'd ask.  I was just about to post a reply in the Consent in Gaming thread and couldn't because it is closed.  There isn't a closing message so I thought I'd ask if this is deliberate?


----------



## Retreater (Sep 18, 2019)

One of the mods had mentioned earlier today that they were likely closing it soon, as discussion turned not fruitful. I was honestly surprised they kept it open that long.


----------



## Gradine (Sep 18, 2019)

It's actually a little frustrating because by that point the thread had actually calmed down and was actually starting to make some progress.


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 18, 2019)

Gradine said:


> It's actually a little frustrating because by that point the thread had actually calmed down and was actually starting to make some progress.




It had done that a few times though. Given time someone was bound to come in again and retread old grounds and start the whole cycle over again.

It was a fruitful discussion but I'm happy to let it lie.


----------



## Celebrim (Sep 18, 2019)

Gradine said:


> It's actually a little frustrating because by that point the thread had actually calmed down and was actually starting to make some progress.




I will say it was far more heated back on Monday than it was at this point.   But, _shrug_.  I said pretty much all I had wanted to say anyway.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 18, 2019)

Nagol said:


> There isn't a closing message so I thought I'd ask if this is deliberate?




Yes, it was deliberate.  While it may have calmed down for the moment, it hadn't actually gotten constructive.  Its history did not suggest that it had any real chance of becoming so, leaving it a sort of attractive nuisance, so we closed it.


----------



## Celebrim (Sep 18, 2019)

The good news is with that distraction out of the way, now people are free to keep arguing important subjects like "Should a low level character know to burn a troll?" and whatever they are still arguing about in the "Consequences of Failure" thread.



(Clarification Added On Request)


----------



## Morrus (Sep 18, 2019)

Celebrim said:


> The good news is with that distraction out of the way, now people are free to keep arguing important subjects like "Should a low level character know to burn a troll?"



It’s a D&D site. If you want a site without threads about D&D monsters, you might want to look elsewhere.


----------



## Celebrim (Sep 18, 2019)

Morrus said:


> It’s a D&D site. If you want a site without threads about D&D monsters, you might want to look elsewhere.




Perhaps I should have included a smiley somewhere. Humor always has been a hard concept for me. That said, are you joking and I'm the one not getting it?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 18, 2019)

Celebrim said:


> Perhaps I should have included a smiley somewhere. Humor always has been a hard concept for me. That said, are you joking and I'm the one not getting it?



I’d probably go with a winky.


----------



## Gradine (Sep 18, 2019)

I prefer the tongue-sticky-outty


----------



## BookBarbarian (Sep 18, 2019)

I like the really biggie grin-y


----------



## Umbran (Sep 19, 2019)

And this, folks is the phenomenon known as "topic drift."


----------



## Gradine (Sep 19, 2019)

Umbran said:


> And this, folks is the phenomenon known as "topic drift."




See? Tongue-sticky-outty


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 20, 2019)

Umbran said:


> And this, folks is the phenomenon known as "topic drift."



Drift? This is the phenomenon known as the topic making a very successful hide-in-shadows check!



p.s. failed my perception


----------

